# She's filling up!



## London_Calling (Mar 22, 2012)

As of lunchtime today; due to open at the end of this month:







Concrete cracks repaired and a new paint job (hopefully, this year, with waterproof paint). Lovely shade of blue that


----------



## DrRingDing (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm twiddling my thumbs until our lido (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jesus_Green_Swimming_Pool) opens.

I cannae wait.


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 22, 2012)

Looks really lovely but I bet they're forever fishing out leaves and twigs and shit.

eta: Goodness, a 100 yards long...


----------



## shakespearegirl (Mar 22, 2012)

I noticed it all looking super shiny and blue yesterday morning. It looked tempting even empty and at 7am.


----------



## cemertyone (Mar 22, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> As of lunchtime today; due to open at the end of this month:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I did some of my community service painting the white lines around the top of the wall..many years ago...had some of the best days ever there..when you could smoke the weed in the top left hand corner where all the scallions used to chill..jesus i miss that...hope you all have a great summer there....


----------



## co-op (Mar 22, 2012)

cemertyone said:


> when you could smoke the weed in the top left hand corner where all the scallions used to chill..jesus i miss that...hope you all have a great summer there....


 
Now those were the days. I told my partner you used to be able to smoke herbs at the LIdo and she flat out refused to believe it.

Mind you I'd probably be tutting about the young ragamuffins who'd be doing it nowadays.


----------



## leanderman (Mar 22, 2012)

co-op said:


> Now those were the days. I told my partner you used to be able to smoke herbs at the LIdo and she flat out refused to believe it.
> 
> Mind you I'd probably be tutting about the young ragamuffins who'd be doing it nowadays.


 
Talking of drugs, I love those white lines. A new feature, surely?


----------



## nagapie (Mar 22, 2012)

co-op said:


> Now those were the days. I told my partner you used to be able to smoke herbs at the LIdo and she flat out refused to believe it.


 
You mean you can't anymore! I haven't been in years, I'm afraid I have turned traitor for Tooting Bec.


----------



## aqua (Mar 22, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> As of lunchtime today; due to open at the end of this month:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks fantastic


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 29, 2012)

As some might have anticipated.... EPIC fail  Try and remember to get photo/s tomorrow.


----------



## Sweetpea (Mar 30, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> As of lunchtime today; due to open at the end of this month:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is that then?


----------



## London_Calling (Mar 30, 2012)

Sweetpea said:


> Where is that then?


http://www.fusion-lifestyle.com/centres/Brockwell_Lido


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Mar 30, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Looks really lovely but I bet they're forever fishing out leaves and twigs and shit.
> 
> eta: Goodness, a 100 yards long...


gotta keep the workers busy


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 30, 2012)

The pool's been drained again - some kind of problem with the seals / expansion joints I think.
No news yet on when the new opening date will be


----------



## Sweetpea (Mar 30, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> http://www.fusion-lifestyle.com/centres/Brockwell_Lido


Bloody 'ell. I thought that place was all sorted a couple of years ago. Why are there concrete cracks already?


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, it appears things are now sorted and they're filling again now  - as of noon. Fingers crossed. This is how things have been 






Apparently, such places are exempt from the hosepipe ban, which is handy....


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 17, 2012)

Well, it's full at last, and holding up 

The idea is that it opens to yer public on Friday, i think they're running the filtering stuff and getting chemical levels right atm.... weather's a bit rubbish to take uplifting photos...

It always surprises me how it's sort of mesmerising the first few times you see it ...

ETA:



> Brockwell Lido (pool) re-opens Friday 20th April
> 
> Problems with pool all solved (we hope!). Pool opens this Friday. Opening hours are weekdays 07.00-13.00 and 16.00-19.00 plus 08.00 - 18.00 at weekends.


Next stage... get the water temp approaching 20...


----------



## colacubes (Apr 20, 2012)

Just received an email confirming it opens today


----------



## StoneRoad (Apr 20, 2012)

Have fun, looks a nice place for a serious swim!


----------



## WouldBe (Apr 20, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> Apparently, such places are exempt from the hosepipe ban, which is handy....


 Just as well. It would have taken ages to fill with a bucket.


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 20, 2012)

that looks fab


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 20, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Just received an email confirming it opens today


*checks 7am weather for Monday*


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 20, 2012)

Huzzah! Lunchtime today:







..... 






A few have been in, only one so far - a member of staff - without a wetsuit. I stuck my hand in, 10.5c is properly _chiiiiiilly_.....


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 20, 2012)

10.5


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm telling ya, don't even think about it without a wetsuit.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 20, 2012)

I wouldn't  I only swim with a hat in the mornings (and a cossie)... and it needs to be a few degrees more before I wouldn't freeze!


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 20, 2012)

General point: I've been looking at them  online and  yer basic wetsuit starts at comfortably under £100 - I assumed they would start at more....


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 20, 2012)

Keep an eye out in lidl too


----------



## colacubes (Apr 20, 2012)

Yep - £20 in Lidl for a shorts wetsuit when they have random swimming stuff week.  My better half got one last year and consequently managed to not get to the lido at all


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 20, 2012)

Point of interest: notice the background trees in the top and then bottom photos, partic to the left - in four weeks!

Time lapse innit


----------



## hendo (Apr 20, 2012)

Just too cold for me today. But soon, very soon.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 22, 2012)

It's up to a magnificent 10.8 this morning..


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 23, 2012)

this morning: 12.0c

Consensus of people I've spoken to suggests it needs to be at least 13c/14c-ish before your face won't freeze really quite quickly. Maybe not too long away ... other views?


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 23, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> this morning: 12.0c
> 
> Consensus of people I've spoken to suggests it needs to be at least 13c/14c-ish before your face won't freeze really quite quickly. Maybe not too long away ... other views?


 
Well it's still miles warmer than the midwinter swims!    I'd swim at 12 I think.. but then I have a lot of body fat to keep me warm.  I do have wetsuits but I'm not keen if I don't have to.  I have many times mentioned my Feb Tooting Bec swim where my watch stopped at the moment I jumped in - and then my towel fell in and by the time I got out it had developed ice crystals on the surface.  That was the end of my winter membership at Tooting.


----------



## Biddlybee (Apr 23, 2012)

I'd wait until it was 15/16 at least and wear a hat, that temp still takes your breath away but usually warm up after a length and a half, not sure I swam last year though


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 23, 2012)

yeah.. the hat makes a big difference (especially a proper wetsuit one).  we also have wetsuit gloves and socks here but that was for January sea swimming!  they didn't get used much.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm sure I can manage colder temperatures in the autumn when I've worked up to them, I remember from this time last year that the first swim of the season can be quite a shock. 

Don't really look at the temperature, but in September / October the water always seemed warmer on cloudy mornings than crisp sunny ones. But it's the sunny ones that make me want to go for a dip...


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 23, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Yep - £20 in Lidl for a shorts wetsuit when they have random swimming stuff week. My better half got one last year and consequently managed to not get to the lido at all


Did he buy a shortie one like this (arms and legs) from Lidl?







http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/index_30741.htm


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 23, 2012)

It's worth bearing in mind when you buy wetsuits what their purpose is.  I have a short, surfing type one but it's not meant for swimming per se.  If you want to do laps/open water swimming etc it is worth getting one cut for that purpose.  Although if it's just for beginning/end of season lido swimming I don't suppose it really matters - but if you'll be wanting to do any kind of open water swimming it won't be terribly helpful.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 23, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> It's worth bearing in mind when you buy wetsuits what their purpose is. I have a short, surfing type one but it's not meant for swimming per se. If you want to do laps/open water swimming etc it is worth getting one cut for that purpose. Although if it's just for beginning/end of season lido swimming I don't suppose it really matters - but if you'll be wanting to do any kind of open water swimming it won't be terribly helpful.


That's really helpful. Thanks. I thought it might do for the next 2-3 months at the lido, while I build up stamina and, hopefully, lose a little weight. I know what you're saying but one step stroke at a time


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 23, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> That's really helpful. Thanks. I thought it might do for the next 2-3 months at the lido, while I build up stamina and, hopefully, lose a little weight. I know what you're saying but one step stroke at a time


 
sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Apr 23, 2012)

It defies science, but there is a great deal of difference between 10 degrees at the start of the season and 10 degrees at the fag end of the autumn. If you've been swimming regularly, you soon become use to the conditions. The big shock is then going to Brixton Rec at the end of October and suffering a 28 degrees pool.

I'd say that ten it too harsh right now. I remember 14 degrees at the start of one season, and even with a wetsuit it felt a little sharp.

Went past today. It was raining


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 23, 2012)

Goof info. Thanks. Instinct is telling me I might be a 15-16c kinda guy 

Have you talked about the duck family before, they kill me they really do? As I was leaving this evening they had assumed control again after those beastly humans had gone


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 23, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> As of lunchtime today; due to open at the end of this month:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks ace


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 24, 2012)

not sure where to mention it.. here or chitter chatter or Brockwell Breakfast club... so will bung it in all and hope I don't get told off.... but Groupon are doing deals on passes to the Lido here:

http://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/south-london/brockwell-lido/5086639?nlp=&CID=UK_CRM_1_0_0_115&a=2281


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 24, 2012)

I had a letter from them saying that as a previous season ticket holder, if I buy my season ticket before 30th April I get 15% off, and a further 15% if I recommend it to a friend or family member who buys one. Which would be well handy so if anyone is thinking of buying a season ticket for the first time it'd be great if we could swap details (although there doesn't seem to be anything in it for them).

Not that I'm going in until they chuck a kettle in it, but the price doesn't usually start to go down till about June so I may as well buy it now and have the option.


----------



## London_Calling (Apr 24, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> not sure where to mention it.. here or chitter chatter or Brockwell Breakfast club... so will bung it in all and hope I don't get told off.... but Groupon are doing deals on passes to the Lido here:
> 
> http://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/south-london/brockwell-lido/5086639?nlp=&CID=UK_CRM_1_0_0_115&a=2281


217 sold so far - with 9 hours to go. That's.... impressive


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 24, 2012)

London_Calling said:


> 217 sold so far - with 9 hours to go. That's.... impressive


 
blimey!


----------



## London_Calling (May 22, 2012)

*Splash*

Let the record show that, on this day at approx 5.30pm, at a temperature of 15.4' your correspondent did fully submerge in said waters for the first time this year 

Fwiw, I thought I may not see my bollocks again for three months but it was, in fact, far less dramatic. I'm hoping we will be reacquainted in about a month.

Anyway, the combination of water, sun and even a warm breeze was pretty near spiritual!

Get thee to the waters!


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 23, 2012)

First swim yesterday.  Not as cold as previous years but it was a very warm evening.


----------



## London_Calling (May 23, 2012)

Well played!

There was a classic scene while i was there of a dad and daughter. She was about 8, he looked to be mid-30s. She went down a few steps at the shallow end, jumped in all excited and splashed around. He put his toe in, then walked off with her following excitedly. Then he did a whole series of nearly-but-not-quite dad dancing manoeuvres along the length of the pool, each time veering off just before meeting his destiny on the 'dance floor'. A lot of deep breathing seemed to be involved. Daughter kept skipping around saying 'what's the matter' 'nothing, nothing...'.

He did get there in the end.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 23, 2012)

I also took the plunge for the first time yesterday. Icy but delicious. And actually not that icy.


----------



## London_Calling (May 23, 2012)

17.1' mid-morning.

20' over the weekend?


----------



## RubyToogood (May 24, 2012)

Went again this evening and although 17 is not that cold really I think it's still going to take me a while to acclimatise. Had a touch of cold water dizziness.


----------



## London_Calling (May 24, 2012)

18.9' this morning. Has to be 20' by mid-afternoon.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 24, 2012)

Yeah 28 degrees in London this afternoon, the pool is gonna be well nice today!


----------

